# Little Creatures Hotchkiss 6



## Frothy1 (5/5/16)

The Hotchkiss Six is a domestic Stout to be unveiled at the weekend, replacing the Return of the Dread in the occasional line-up.


https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/lifestyle/food/a/31519656/the-sip-little-creatures-fires-winter-shot-with-hotchkiss-six/


----------



## Curly79 (5/5/16)

I really liked the Return of the Dread. Hopefully this one is good too. ABV could be higher though?


----------



## Yob (5/5/16)

Usually would say LC can GF... 

Return was a good drop, if they've watered it down I'll be gutted...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/5/16)

The author was being misleading by saying "replacing". This is the 3rd 'seasonal' since the takeover. dread was first, then the dog days "summer" beer, now this.
dread should be core range IMO, bloody great beer.


----------



## Frothy1 (5/5/16)

Ah yes, I can see how this weekend will pan out.

Happy mothers day, now take me to Little Creatures.


----------



## lost at sea (5/5/16)

bring back the dread!


----------



## droid (6/5/16)

i never got to try it dammit


----------



## Frothy1 (6/5/16)

https://www.facebook.com/littlecreaturesbrewing/photos/a.429137148477.218953.39124018477/10154205366863478/?type=3&theater


----------



## lost at sea (6/5/16)

i have 3 dreads left, holding on to them as long as i can.


----------



## Frothy1 (12/5/16)

I didn't get down there last weekend.

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Midnight Brew (13/5/16)

Got a bottle of the first dread in the fridge still. Saving it for a special occasion


----------



## fraser_john (13/5/16)

Curly79 said:


> I really liked the Return of the Dread. Hopefully this one is good too. ABV could be higher though?


I have several of these aging, looking forward to cracking the first maybe next year.


----------

